# Home air conditioning help



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good company that can check out my out side a/c unit around Navarre


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boggs Cooling and heating.. He's right behind the Burger Kind on 98.... Tell Dain sent you there way..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

offshorelarry said:


> Can anyone recommend a good company that can check out my out side a/c unit around Navarre


Check you're PM


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

12 years old daaaa hope it's fixed.


----------

